# ZeichenProgramm für Überschrift und Linkbilder in HP



## insertcoin (2. Februar 2008)

Hey..

ich schreibe mir gerade das erste mal eine Homepage und würde gerne meiner Bilder für Überschrift, LInks und sowas selber zeichnen. 
Ich weiß nicht welches Programm ich dafür nehmen soll, hab bis jetzt nur Müll runtergeladen..
Könnt ihr mir nen Tip geben, sollte gratis sein wenn es geht..

Danke schonmal für jede Antwort..


----------



## insertcoin (2. Februar 2008)

oh man, das sollte gar nicht hier rein.
könnte das jemand löschen oder so


----------



## Maik (2. Februar 2008)

Hi,

wenn du auf der Suche nach einem Zeichen- bzw. Grafikprogramm bist, ist das HTML-Forum die falsche Anlaufstelle. Daher hab ich den Thread auch hierher verschoben.


----------



## akrite (2. Februar 2008)

naja, kommt drauf an wie komplex es sin darf, InkScape und Gimp sind kostenfrei, FireWorks und Photoshop sind Löhnware aber perfekt fürs layouten von Websites. Hast Du Dir schon Gedanken gemacht in wie weit CSS eine Rolle spielen soll ?


----------



## insertcoin (2. Februar 2008)

achso .. ok, danke ..
wusste nicht wo ich mit dem thread hin soll ..
also.. css wird auf jeden fall dabei sein .. ansonsten eben php und html..
will mir halt meine buttons und so selber zeichnen und nicht die ganze zeit im netz rumsuchen bis ich was gefundne hab das ich gut finde..
ich schau mir die progs mal an .. danke !!


----------

